# Dynamic Neural Retraining System???



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Has anyone done this? I know another cure DVD that costs stupid money.. but looks like i have POTS (suspected atm) and people are talking about this online... It also seems like if this does what this guy says, it would help Depression and Anxiety. It lowers adrenaline. PTSD is noted also.

I am tempted to get it regardless.. but i'd love to hear if anyone has tried it?

https://retrainingthebrain.com/what-we-treat/

A quick quote:

"The DNR retrains the limbic system that has been stuck in a fight-or-flight mode, incorrectly interpreting normal things as dangerous. You teach your brain to react differently, but part of that means spending time practicing not to respond with fear/stress/anxiety. And it's not that you shouldn't be afraid of dangerous things, but the idea seems to be that we have this fear/stress/anxiety response inappropriately (for example, my response to mentholated lip balm - not on me, but on someone in my office - that felt like they were throwing darts at me.)"

This same fear, is something a lot of us get when we smell weed or something that triggers that response, I believe in being able to rewire the brain, i mean, look at boxers with brain damage that can be seen, over time, they heal.. so this is why and a few good responses on another forum, to maybe try this. Also think you get your money back after 6 months... i'm not trying to sell this, I just wanna know some thoughts


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've got a Cardiologist and Neurologist coming up for POTS/Dysautonomia, my doctor says I do fall into some Dysautonomia bracket, it's figuring out which.

Yeah sounds like snake oil to me, but I've found a few forums with many members with Dysutonomia raving about it... and i've also through google found many people with ME and even MS suffers saying they had great improvement after 6 months... but first i've got a few avenues to go down, shame no one has done six months here..


----------

